# Windows 2003 Server - Getting Mac to share



## sredish (Nov 21, 2006)

Just got my Windows 2003 server and setup but my "network" guy isn't not very well versed in Macs and doesn't seem too aware of what to do to get the system fully up and running to support the 2 Mac laptops we have.

Server is setup as a domain.  I want to share the same folders/files, which I've setup and am in and out of on the PC's, but can't find them on the mac.  Also, I'd like to be able to VPN with the mac to update calendars, etc.  I do not have exchange, currently my email is being hosted outside, but I'm in the process of getting Exchange or equiv. for collaboration but I want to continue using Outlook/Entourage, not a 3rd party software, so Exchange may be the only way, not sure.  

From searching some, I've got some services activated and am farther along now than I was, but it's still not 'seamless'.  Maybe it's just how I'm trying to access.

I can print to the network printer, not attached to anything, simply IP networked.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 21, 2006)

MacOS X shares things in the _Shared_ folder. To share things outside the _Shared_ folder, you will need donationware preferences pane *Sharepoints*.


----------



## Timothy Gerges (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a slight problem with my windows server 2003. our email systems works on an exchange server, so to send and receive emails i need to be connected directly to the network at the office, which isn't a problem, when i'm actually at the office. Seeing as i am at home most of the time, i had my windows computer set via a vpn to connect me to the domain. How do i connect to a domain on mac so i can have access to my emails on the exchange server?


----------



## Smuth (Dec 4, 2006)

You can get several VPN clients for the Mac, I suspect you are using Windows VPN such as PPTP and 10.4 provides a client compatable with it, if not look at IP Insecuritas free VPN client.

On the other question, if the Mac is in the same Workgroup as the PC using Directory Access, you can connect to the 2003 server shared folders shared for PC using smb://server IP in the connect to server box.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2006)

MacWindows.com


----------



## Timothy Gerges (Dec 6, 2006)

i finally got the vpn working using mac's internet thingy in the application folder, so now i am connected to the server, however becasue of securtiy settings or something like that, i am required to be on the domain> i have searched all over on the mac to try and find a place to specify the domain, but where?


----------



## Smuth (Dec 6, 2006)

You can bind you machine to the Active Directory using Directory Access in Applications/Utilities and add yourself to the Workgroup using the SMB tab and filling in the WINS server.


----------



## Timothy Gerges (Dec 6, 2006)

and for a domain?


----------



## Timothy Gerges (Dec 31, 2006)

I got soo close. I finally connected to the domain!! well almost

On my windows computer, when i joined the domain, all i needed was my username and password and domain name. After entering those, i was welcomed to the domain. On the mac its different. I type the domain, it finds the server, checks my username and password, correct, searches for other computers, but after that, it says that the account has insufficient privileges. Never happened before on the windows computer, what does this mean. I am always able to log on with the same account on the windows computer. Please help


----------

